# A thank you smile



## HBas (May 27, 2009)

Psychlinks rule, All you forum moderators are so cool
Dr Baxter and the team, You are all supreme!
Thank you Mary, You are an awesome Cherry,
Thank you Jazzy, You my lady are very snazzy
White Pages, thanks for advise super courageous 
Thank you NickNak, You sure put the smile back
Thank you all big and small

Yes this poem makes me feel like I?m five
Thank you all this day for making me feel more alive
This is the end of my thank you poem
Sure I will be blushing all the way home!


----------



## NicNak (May 27, 2009)

That is really sweet HBas.  I am glad I am able to put the smile back for you.  

Thanks very much HBas.  This is very nice.  You put a smile back on me too this evening :kiss2:


----------



## white page (May 27, 2009)

:thankyou2: Hey HBas ,   your poem just made me melt, if you were five I'd give you a great big loving hug and dance about the room with you.:dance::dance:

I'm giving you the great big loving hug, the dancing is not a good idea before breakfast:hug:  wp


----------



## Jazzey (May 27, 2009)

Yup - one more melting heart over here.  Thank you HBas.  That means a lot to me too. 

Sending you a smile and some love from Canada too.  :hug: :heart: (but I'm not as 'fancy' with words as you are...)


----------

